# Very detailed dmesg

## hurvajs77

Hi guys,

I've very detailed dmesg but I don't disable this function. Log file have for a few seconds approximately 200MB  :Crying or Very sad: . In configuration of kernel I found what turn off. Debug messaging for USB is not set. You anyone can help me? Thanks

P.S. sorry for my english   :Cool: 

```

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.611043] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.611045] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 122880 bytes, 30 entries

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614177] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 122880/122880

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614179] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614181] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614183] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614184] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614288] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614290] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614291] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614293] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10b830 R 0 Stat 0x0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614296] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614299] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614316] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614327] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614331] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614332] usb-storage:  28 00 6b 64 95 a8 00 00 20 00

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614339] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10b831 L 16384 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614341] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614416] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614417] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614419] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614421] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 16384 bytes, 4 entries

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614914] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 16384/16384

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614915] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614917] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614918] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.614920] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615045] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615047] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615048] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615051] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10b831 R 0 Stat 0x0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615055] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615058] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615069] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615079] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615085] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615089] usb-storage:  28 00 6b 64 95 c8 00 00 f0 00

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615114] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10b832 L 122880 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615118] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615165] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615168] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615171] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Oct  2 19:54:31 zeryk kernel: [ 3812.615174] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 122880 bytes, 30 entries
```

----------

## eccerr0r

These debug statements are what CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG does.  Make sure that's off.

----------

## hurvajs77

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> These debug statements are what CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG does.  Make sure that's off.

 

Bingo, I missed it. Thanks   :Smile: 

----------

